# Quality plumbing.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Some pics from some foreclosed houses I winterized. You get what you pay for.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Who gave you a key to my house?!?!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like some of the places I been to!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the stuff I see around here all the time, except they haven't clued in to Sharkbites yet. It's still all clamps and electrical tape.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Is that first picture another Schwinn coupling? It looks somewhat familiar.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you been following me to my jobs?:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Those repairs are strait out of the BEN#@M*N [email protected]#LIN tech manual.:yes:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

is the hose bib frost proof?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

muck said:


> is the hose bib frost proof?


Of course!
It will only freeze once!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like some of the engineer's homes I've been to here in cali, you know the guy. He's the guy with black pipe, Galvi, copper, and pvc tied in together with a garbage disposal hose and some hose clamps, and wants you to fix it and give him a warranty (lol). I wish I had a pic of the house I went out to on a tub stoppage in Long Beach and seen a 4' section of garden hose with duct tape hooked up to the lav spout and running into the tub. After asking him if he wanted to replace or repair the leaky lav faucet he said" I just want the tub snaked" lol. Nice pics there service guy, oh the memories ......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey there O.C. plumberman...

How about an intro? who are ya, what you do, code used in your area etc.

Click this link to do it!
http://www.plumbingzone.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=3


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ca code*

I just got done with the intro thing you can check the link at the bottom of this message, but I forgot to mention anything about code there. Well, code is a little different here in so cal depending on what city you live in. We don't use pex anywhere here nor cpvc, our drains have to be abs unless your in a building over 3 stories then they want cast with DWV, those are pretty common here state wide. Local is a little different depending on what city you are in. If you put a copper water service in Huntington beach for example you may have to drive a 10' stainless steel grounding rod through the side walk to prevent electrocution, The city was built over a landfill so certain parts of town there have little to no metal in the soil. We have a low flow law for water conservation state wide that only allows toilets to hold 1.4 gpf. In San Clemente you have to put in k pipe (copper) with a sleeve because the soil is so hot that it will pit the copper within a couple of years. So theres a lot of local differences with code within the state here so it can get fun for sure. Just a little info on the local and state codes here, for ya.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?p=15675#post15675


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks man! Welcome!


----------

